# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## Nederland

Mijn naam is Nederland; ik ben moeder van 2 dochters van 10 en 13 jaar.
Als gevolg v.e. ongeluk heb ik zenuwbeschadiging en wekelijks 2x fysio.
Ik kan m'n beperkingen accepteren; kijk naar wat ik wel kan. Alleen daarmee kan ik verder. Ik heb veel vragen en ben daarom lid van medicity geworden.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Nederland, welkom op MediCity!

Wat goed van je dat je kijkt naar wat je kan en niet blijft hangen in wat je niet kan. Dan blijf je positief in het leven staan. Ik stuur je een overzicht van berichten die gaan over zenuwbeschadiging. Dan kun je zelf kijken wat je leest en wat niet. Stel je vragen gerust bij Zenuwen en beendergestel. Veel sterkte gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Nederland

> Mijn naam is Nederland; ik ben moeder van 2 dochters van 10 en 13 jaar.
> Als gevolg v.e. ongeluk heb ik zenuwbeschadiging en wekelijks 2x fysio.
> Ik kan m'n beperkingen accepteren; kijk naar wat ik wel kan. Alleen daarmee kan ik verder. Ik heb veel vragen en ben daarom lid van medicity geworden.


Even een aanvulling: het gaat om de zenuwbeschadiging S2-S4.
Hierdoor worden blaas- en rectum niet aangestuurd. Ook zijn de gevoelszenuwen beschadigd. 
Dagelijks catheteriseer ik. Wie heeft hier ook ervaring mee?
Groetjes,
Nederland

----------


## Nederland

> Hallo Nederland, welkom op MediCity!
> 
> Wat goed van je dat je kijkt naar wat je kan en niet blijft hangen in wat je niet kan. Dan blijf je positief in het leven staan. Ik stuur je een overzicht van berichten die gaan over zenuwbeschadiging. Dan kun je zelf kijken wat je leest en wat niet. Stel je vragen gerust bij Zenuwen en beendergestel. Veel sterkte gewenst.
> 
> Groetjes, Leontien


Ik heb geprobeerd een artikel te plaatsen onder zenuwen en beenderen. Ik weet niet of ik het goed geplaatst heb.

----------


## Ronald68

Welkom Nederland,
Staat er netjes in hoor.

----------

